#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος αν το γεωτεμάχιο είναι σε δασική περιοχή ή όχι

## 3AAA

καλησπέρα, επροκειτο να γινει αγορα οικοπέδου στη Σαλαμινα και πρεπει πέραν των αυθαιρεσιών να ελέγξω και αν ειναι δασικο ή όχι. μπορειτε να με καθοδηγησετα για το τι εγγραφα πρεπει να κοιταξω και γενικωσ πως τι πρεπει να κανω. δεν μου εχει ξανατυχει αναλογη περιπτωση

----------


## Xάρης

Όταν λες "οικόπεδο" εννοείς γήπεδο εκτός σχεδίου;
Υπάρχουν δασικοί χάρτες στην περιοχή; Δες ΕΔΩ.
Απευθύνθηκες στο δασαρχείο; Δες ΕΔΩ.

----------

